# Zombie Ninjas.



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2011)

I know, normally if you see something like that you think it's going to be cliche and crappy, and if you see there's a song or animation about it you yawn and look for something else... but this is done well.  What really got me was the lyrics.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsqOSyDoi4M[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, that was well done and fairly awesome.


----------



## imshortandrad (Apr 8, 2011)

That was quite awesome.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 8, 2011)

That's something different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's got mighty big teeth for an Asian


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, the singing guy has an Gibson Les Paul guitar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The music's quite awesome, I think?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 8, 2011)

"You see, I control zombie-ninjas. Are they zinjas? Are they nombies? I don't know!" --Dorkness Rising


----------

